# Six Nations Rugby 2012



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

Does anyone know if the six nations is being shown on any channel here this year? Based in Alberta if that makes a difference. I thought Setanta would be the one but I can't see any listings for it. I also heard that TV5 shows the french matches in french which is great but I want to cheer on Scotland this weekend. 
Thanks
Sooz


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Try Sentanta-i, you have to watch on your computer or broadcast from your computer to a TV somehow.

Setanta-i


----------



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> Try Sentanta-i, you have to watch on your computer or broadcast from your computer to a TV somehow.
> 
> Setanta-i


Thanks G-Mo, I looked at that too but they are not showing it live. It might be the only option though. Thanks Sooz


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Six Nations | Setanta

Premium Sports - Watch Online


----------



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for those.
Sooz


----------

